# 01 audi tt 5th & 6th gear



## jtracker (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello all, 
My name is justin and hopefully someone here can help me. I am looking at purchasing a 2001 Audi tt quattro 6 speed manual car but 5th & 6th gear do not work. When you put it in 5th & 6th the shifter feels real floppy. In the engine bay the linkage does move. 1-4 work fine and you can feel it go into the gears. Reverse also works. I was wondering if it could just be a linkage problem or something maybe broken off inside the tranny?? He said it happened when he downshifted from 6th to 5th to pass someone. Thanks in advance! You can also call or text me at 517-581-0748 anytime. I am looking at buying it Monday.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Find a car that doesn't have a problem.


----------



## jtracker (Jul 28, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Find a car that doesn't have a problem.


 That wasn't the advice I was looking for but thanks. I'm mechanically inclined and can do the work myself but just wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

well if the linkage to the trans is okay then it's inside the trans, no way of knowing until you pull the trans out & rip it open, good luck


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

jtracker said:


> That wasn't the advice I was looking for but thanks. I'm mechanically inclined and can do the work myself but just wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction. Thanks


 Well, sounds like you've made up your mind. You can look around www.jimellisaudiparts.com to get an idea of the cost of the transmission parts you may need to replace. My guess is a shifter fork; but in any case it needs to come out of the car. Hope you negotiate the price accordingly.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Shifter fork. It's an easy fix, once you remove the trans and take it apart.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5016422-The-02M-4Motion-transmission-upgrade-thread. 

http://bwperformance.com/blog/vw-02m-transmission-shift-fork-issues 

http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=1269 

Also, what are the items to worry about aside from the forks? If I'm going to tear my trans open, what is everything I can do to "set and forget" once I put the thing back in? Bearings, etc...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Trans is easy to split apart- a bunch of 13mm bolts.

The difficult part is lining all the gears up together to get them back in. You'll need a friend, gloves, patience and beer.

It sounds like it is the shift fork - our forks are split 1/2 - 3/4 - 5/6. They are also made of brass so likely the selector snapped off. This is my 3/4 fork broken in half- I bet yours looks something like this.


----------

